# "Opening up America Again" Plan



## Ronni (Apr 16, 2020)

The White House has issued guidelines.  They're in 3 phases.  There are guidelines for "vulnerable individuals" which encompass most of us..elderly individuals or individuals with serious underlying health conditions.  I know some of us here fall into both categories. 

Guidelines here

If that ^^ link doesn't work, try 

this one


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 16, 2020)

Well, good luck as I think these guidelines should apply to the world.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*The "plan" to re-open the economy is similar to the "plan" to have drive-thru testing in every Wal Mart parking lot, and the "plan" for a Google Covid testing website that 1,700 engineers were working on. It's not a plan. It's just an announcement.*


----------



## chic (Apr 16, 2020)

I do hope it can work for the economy while keeping people healthy. We  can't self quarantine for years. It's not possible.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 16, 2020)

State governors rule.  (Just saying)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)

chic said:


> I do hope it can work for the economy while keeping people healthy. We  can't self quarantine for years. It's not possible.


Ditto....I would like to see a vaccine for all of us!!!!! Similar to polio/measles/ TB....


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 17, 2020)

Empty said:


> State governors rule.  (Just saying)



Yes.  And our governor here is being very conservative about re-opening anything.  Our cases and deaths are still climbing.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 21, 2020)

Tennessee's Governor is ending the quarantine April 30th, and will be phasing in a re-opening of the State's economy, though there is no specific word from him yet how he will do that. And no word about how he will evaluate data and readiness, protect vulnerable individuals, initiate contact and symptom tracing, develop and implement policies and procedures for workforce contact tracing following employee COVID+ test, or a host of other conditions that are supposed to be met before we begin phase one.
This last couple days marks the first indication that our infection curve is flattening, and by the time the quarantine ends, I imagine it will have actually slightly downturned. In my humble opinion however Tennessee is nowhere near ready to begin re-opening its economy. 

There is specific criteria that the States are supposed to meet before they begin implementing Phase One of the plan.  The Plan has LOTS OF WORDS. I’m still trying to make sense of them and I haven't even gotten to Phase One yet!!!!

You may have already read the the Opening Up America Again Plan but I haven't been able to wrap my wits around it, and one of my strategies in cases like this is to type it out, which helps me digest and assimilate the info.  So...here's that, from me, and either you're welcome, or I'm sorry, depending on your own situation.   
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
“PROPOSED PHASED APPROACH IS BASED ON UP-TO-DATE DATA AND READINESS
MITIGATES RISK OF RESURGENCE
PROTECTS THE MOST VULNERABLE
IMPLEMENTABLE ON STATEWIDE OR COUNTY-BY-COUNTY BASIS AT GOVERNORS' DISCRETION”

There is specific criteria that the States are supposed to meet, before they begin implementing Phase One of the plan.  This is called the Gating Criteria. For those of you who, like me, had no clue what that meant, it’s a project management technique whereby an initiative or project is divided into distinct stages or phases, separated by decision points, known as gates.

The three sections of the gating criteria before the States can begin implementing Phase One of the Plan are:
“SYMPTOMS: downward trajectory of influenza like illnesses reported within a 14 day period AND Downward trajectory of covid-like syndromic cases reported within a 14 day period.
CASES: Downward trajectory of documented cases within a 14 day period OR Downward trajectory of positive tests as a percent o total tests within a 14 day period (flat or increasing volume of tests)
HOSPITALS: Treat all patients without crisis care AND Robust testing program in place for at-risk healthcare workers, including emerging antibody testing.
State and local officials may need to tailor the application of these criteria to local circumstances (e.g., metropolitan areas that have suffered severe COVID outbreaks, rural and suburban areas where outbreaks have not occurred or have been mild). Additionally, where appropriate, Governors should work on a regional basis to satisfy these criteria and to progress through the phases outlined below.”

There are also Core State Preparedness Responsibilities, and Guidelines for all Phases:
“Core State Preparedness Responsibilities
TESTING & CONTACT TRACING
Ability to quickly set up safe and efficient screening and testing sites for symptomatic individuals and trace contacts of COVID+ results
Ability to test Syndromic/ILI-indicated persons for COVID and trace contacts of COVID+ results
Ensure sentinel surveillance sites are screening for asymptomatic cases and contacts for COVID+ results are traced (sites operate at locations that serve older individuals, lower-income Americans, racial minorities, and Native Americans)
HEALTHCARE SYSTEM CAPACITY
Ability to quickly and independently supply sufficient Personal Protective Equipment and critical medical equipment to handle dramatic surge in need
Ability to surge ICU capacity

PLANS
Protect the health and safety of workers in critical industries
Protect the health and safety of those living and working in high-risk facilities (e.g., senior care facilities)
Protect employees and users of mass transit
Advise citizens regarding protocols for social distancing and face coverings
Monitor conditions and immediately take steps to limit and mitigate any rebounds or outbreaks by restarting a phase or returning to an earlier phase, depending on severity”

We’re still not to the actual phases yet.   There’s more:
“GUIDELINES FOR ALL PHASES
INDIVIDUALS
Continue to adhere to State and local guidance as well as complementary CDC guidance, particularly with respect to face coverings.
CONTINUE TO PRACTICE GOOD HYGIENE
Wash your hands with soap and water or use hand sanitizer, especially after touching frequently used items or surfaces.
Avoid touching your face.
Sneeze or cough into a tissue, or the inside of your elbow.
Disinfect frequently used items and surfaces as much as possible.
Strongly consider using face coverings while in public, and particularly when using mass transit.
PEOPLE WHO FEEL SICK SHOULD STAY HOME
Do not go to work or school.
Contact and follow the advice of your medical provider.

EMPLOYERS:
Develop and implement appropriate policies, in accordance with Federal, State, and local regulations and guidance, and informed by industry best practices, regarding:
Social distancing and protective equipment
Temperature checks
Sanitation
Use and disinfection of common and high-traffic areas
Business travel
Monitor workforce for indicative symptoms. Do not allow symptomatic people to physically return to work until cleared by a medical provider.
Develop and implement policies and procedures for workforce contact tracing following employee COVID+ test.

NOTE: Specific mention is made to “Vulnerable Individuals” throughout the Plan. These are defined as 1. Elderly Individuals. 2. Individuals with serious underlying health conditions, including high blood pressure, chronic lung disease, diabetes, obesity, asthma, and those whose immune system is compromised such as by chemotherapy for cancer and other conditions requiring such therapy."


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 21, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Tennessee's Governor is ending the quarantine April 30th, and will be phasing in a re-opening of the State's economy, though there is no specific word from him yet how he will do that. And no word about how he will evaluate data and readiness, protect vulnerable individuals, initiate contact and symptom tracing, develop and implement policies and procedures for workforce contact tracing following employee COVID+ test, or a host of other conditions that are supposed to be met before we begin phase one.
> This last couple days marks the first indication that our infection curve is flattening, and by the time the quarantine ends, I imagine it will have actually slightly downturned. In my humble opinion however Tennessee is nowhere near ready to begin re-opening its economy.
> 
> There is specific criteria that the States are supposed to meet before they begin implementing Phase One of the plan.  The Plan has LOTS OF WORDS. I’m still trying to make sense of them and I haven't even gotten to Phase One yet!!!!
> ...


All I am sure of is that we folks over 65 aren't supposed to leave home until phase 3 - that's if we live that long!   )-;      I'd really like to live long enough to be 'put out to pasture,' but I fear with people dropping the ball and opening up too soon, my chances are going to go down!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 21, 2020)

Retired people have the luxury of making their own plan for when and how to resume normal day to day activities.

Take advantage of that and look at your own health before deciding on what situations you are comfortable with accepting as your individual new normal.

Be smart and stay safe!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 21, 2020)

Not in Virginia.....the longer quarantine stays in place, the better it will be for everyone's safety, imo.....


----------



## Ronni (Apr 21, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Not in Virginia.....the longer quarantine stays in place, the better it will be for everyone's safety, imo.....


I wish Tennessee would do the same.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 22, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Retired people have the luxury of making their own plan for when and how to resume normal day to day activities.
> 
> Take advantage of that and look at your own health before deciding on what situations you are comfortable with accepting as your individual new normal.
> 
> Be smart and stay safe!



I would take advantage of that if I could, @Aunt Bea .... I wish to God I had that luxury!!  Still trying to get out from under the mountain of debt my ex left me with.  It will be some time before I can retire.


----------

